# Leghorn??



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Got this rooster from a guy but he wasn't sure the breed?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a leghorn...


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Are his legs green?


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Yes they are!! What's that mean?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Leghorns have yellow legs. He looks like he has muffs or cheek feathers like an Easter Egger or Ameraucana. I think he is a Leghorn X EE cross. 
Good looking guy!


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Thanks he's really gentle and LOVES to cock-a-doodle-doo!!


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Easter egg just means they lay like blue eggs or something right?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes. Any chicken that has the blue egg gene and is not an accepted as a standard breed by the APA is considered an EE. 
This is a good article on EEs. http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He looks sorta like a White Ameraucana. Not sure though.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

EE....someone "gifted" me with one at one time. I didn't keep him around but here's a pic of him.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Is he smaller than most roosters should be "bantam size" if so he could be a white bantam Americana rooster but were do the fuzzy feet come from u ask I couldn't tell you but he also looks like a Belgian' bearded D' Uccle.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

No he's a pretty big guy I like eggs so mostly all I have are production reds and leghorns and he's twice their size. He looks just like the EE in that pic except his comb may be a little larger I guess I'll call him an Easter Egg


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Ha good luck with him


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Thanks and thanks for the responses


----------

